# Fenster wechseln bzw. ein/ausblenden



## MickH1974 (18. Okt 2005)

Schalömchen!!

Erstmal Danke an jeden, der sich die Mühe macht, das hier zu lesen und ein weiteres, noch grösseres DANKE an jeden, der dazu noch weiterhilft!!

Also...

Ich möchte ein Java-Programm schreiben, welches mehrere Bildschirme umfasst. Vom Ansatz her habe ich für jede Seite eine eigene Java-Klasse mit Konstruktor, JButtons, JLabels, Eventhandling u.s.w. erstellt, die ich mit .setVisible jeweils ein/ausblenden möchte. Die Klassen sind auch alle mit package eingebunden.
In der (eigenen) Klasse mit der Main-Methode rufe ich eine Instanz der Startseite auf und bis dahin klappt auch alles wunderbar.

Auf der Startseite ist nun ein Button, mit dem man zu einer anderen Seite wechseln können soll. Ich kann im Event-Handling des Buttons aber das Startfenster nicht ansprechen (Cannot resolve "fenstername"). Der Name der Fensert-Instanz ist wohl in der Event-Handling-Klasse nicht bekannt.

Was muss ich tun, damit der Name der Fensterinstanz von überall aus ein und ausblendbar wird??


Danke schonmal !!
Mick


----------



## André Uhres (19. Okt 2005)

Von der Idee her würde ich wahrscheinlich nur ein einziges JFrame-Fenster machen 
mit verschiedenen JPanel-Ebenen (siehe Cardlayout).


----------



## MickH1974 (19. Okt 2005)

Danke erstmal für den Tipp!!

Ich habe mir den Video2Brain Java Kurs angeguckt und auch 2 Bücher zum Einstieg in Java gelesen. Leider war das Cardlayout in keinem davon ein grosses Thema. Dein Link ist aber ein guter Ansatzpunkt. Ich werd mich mal reinlesen und versuchen da durchzublicken. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein


----------

